# MNF



## djleye

Monday nights contest features the Broncos and the Packers.

I hope Woodpecker and Remmi choke on their beers that night!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Will be interesting if the Rockies are playing game 5 in Denver on the same night.


----------



## johnsona

djleye said:


> I hope Woodpecker and Remmi choke on their beers that night!!!!


I hope Tony Kornheiser chokes on anything that night. Anything at all. Then we all win.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I tried to find decent airline tix to go to the game. I have some friends from Bismarck that are flying down for the festivities!

djleye, I'm sending you a PM so check it when you have a chance.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## malspeck

Woodpecker, FYI, The Packers are 0-5 all time in Denver. It'll be a int fest for Denver's secondary! But at least it's not at Lambeau, where the BRONCOS are 0-4.

Denver 31
GB 17

BTW, Rod Smith is practicing again! :beer: It'll be nice to see him on the field in a few weeks.!


----------



## malspeck

Well Woodpecker, the BRONCOS choked yet again at home and Favre made bailey and bly look silly. Congrats to the old man Favre finally winning in Denver! Broncos are in a world of hurt with injuries - Lynch, DJ, and Champ strained his quad again. They'll be lucky to win three more games!


----------



## R y a n

woodpecker said:


> Good luck Remmi and Packers fans!! :beer:
> 
> I gotta say Brett Favre is alot like my feelings used to be on Larry Bird! I absolutely hated them both until the last couple years of their careers when you just gotta say WOW! They really are warriors!!
> 
> Broncos 28
> Packers 20


WOW

That was cool to watch!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## dosch

All the man love for Brett Favre from ESPN is about enough to make me puke! How many times can you show his wife in the stands and then have her in the booth for a while....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

The finish was awesome! I really thought the Pack was going to lose on the Broncos last drive.

AND..... the "love fest" for Favre is warranted. He has been a great player for many years and you never hear anyone say he doesn't give it his all. I wish every professional athelete played like him because we wouldn't b*tch about how much money they make if they did.

My $.02


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## MOB

Here's a link to Favre's OT TD pass. Wow....

http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d803bd71c

What a throw. We are very lucky to be watching a true legend and he just keeps adding to his resume.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzz


----------



## johnsona

As soon as that game ended I wondered how many Broncos fans had just freaked out and killed their TVs with whatever was available to throw. :lol:

I think that ESPN does a good job with the technical aspects of the game like camera shots, timing when they cut to new shots, etc., but they need to tell Tirico and Kornheiser to keep it on the football game at hand when they start talking. They make a friggin' soap opera out of everything. Granted, Favre is one of the best, but Kornheiser sounded like he wanted to make love to the guy.


----------



## MOB

Spam??? It's certainly not the link, you must be insinuating that Dre Bly and Champ Bailey ate too much Spam and that's why they got burned so bad by the old man Favre!


----------



## MOB

Here's some more Spam for ya all...

Dre Bly: "We will contain Green Bay's receivers"

That was his comment as he introduced the defense on MNF.

How did that containment work out Dre?


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## MOB

The Packer's "slow" receivers? They looked like can run pretty good. 
I'm not trying to grind any salt in your wound Woody, I'm just happy they finally won one in Denver. I'll be rooting for the Broncos this week though...
MOB


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Being a huge Favre/Packers fan, I enjoy the behind the scenes type stuff they do on him because I like to see what kind of guy he really is. I do agree that Kornheiser, Madden, etc.. do take it a little far, but I personally don't mind it too much.

As far as his wife being on camera, that doesn't bother me at all because "usually" she gives a plug on breast cancer awareness which is VERY CLOSE TO MY HEART.

Ok, let the ripping commence!!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye

OUCH!!!!!! 
Yea, Kick us whe were down pecker..........I mean woodpecker!!!! Sorry about that slip up!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## taddy1340

I didn't get to see highlights until this morning. I had been in ND hunting and didn't have the opportunity to watch the game. Favre looked good and it was a great finish.

I understand the Favre Lovefest must be hard for outsiders. I personally love it because I live and die with their wins and losses. If I was a woman, I'd send Brett a pair of my panties in the mail to show my appreciation for all of his hard work!  Well, maybe I'll send a pair anyway...I have a few laying around! 

It should be a good game in KC this weekend...


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## jdpete75

woodpecker said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!!!!!!
> Yea, Kick us whe were down pecker..........I mean woodpecker!!!! Sorry about that slip up!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO'S DOWN??????
Click to expand...

I would say Denver is down after getting owned by Detroit 44-7 :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzz


----------



## jdpete75

Denvers record doesnt reflect the team IMO. They are able to move the ball great, just cant seal the deal. Minnesota is the same way, the team is way better than the record suggests this year. Go Pack, although I am a little nervous about AP exploding this week again.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## malspeck

woodpecker said:


> Hey Malspeck!!!! :beer: :beer:
> 
> Back into a tie for first place!!!!!!!!! 8)


Great game last night! 3 very winnable games (CHI, OAK, KC)coming up! :beer:


----------



## djleye

woodpecker said:


> I'm thinking we were down before that spanking. 3 wins for the Broncos this year all on game winning field goals!! uke:
> AFC West 2-7 against the NFC North????? We got to get that turned around!!!!!
> Come on Dec. 30th and the Vikes with no running game!!!!!!!


No running game my ***!!!!! Our second back is better than your first numbnuts!!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzz


----------



## djleye

Never said I was quick on the draw......As a Vikings fan, it takes me awhile to read all the big words!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## djleye

At least I know the teams colors. What the hell is with your red Broncos logo?????? :roll:


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzz


----------



## KEN W

Denver is going nowhere even in one of the worst divisions in football.Only slightly better than the NFC West.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzz


----------

